
Ask HN: Whats Your Experience with AWS Lambda? - soates
A little background - We are currently using Azure as our cloud provider and all our services are fairly traditional.<p>We are moving to AWS and we have some AWS Advisors on-site (who work for Amazon)<p>They are pushing us heavily to use Lambda everywhere.. mainly down to cost and them being a managed service.<p>I wanted to ask what the general experience with this is? How have people found running 100+ Lambda functions?
======
kennydude
Connecting them traditonally to a Postgres database doesn't work well. The
response to scaling issues is to either increase the number of connections to
a stupid level, or just spend more money on a database (more than it would
cost for traditional servers on AWS).

Personally, I would hold off converting everything to Lambda and once
everything is on AWS, identify things which can run properly in Lambda and
spin them off. Your time is probably more worth it using traditional servers
than figuring out each little caveat with Lambda (and every other AWS service
you'll need to integrate with. It's painful if you miss one little detail...).

~~~
anthony_barker
Here was their response. I understand they are improving things?

\- Ensure your lambda is in the same vpc. Configure the security groups
correctly. Things to keep in mind

\- Lambda in a VPC has longer cold start as it needs to setup the relevant
network interfaces

\- Lambda won't have internet access, you will need a NAT gateway/instance if
you need internet within the lambda.

~~~
anthony_barker
This announcement not sure it will make things better

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-improved-
vpc...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-improved-vpc-
networking-for-aws-lambda-functions/)

------
anthony_barker
Also not a bad reddit post on the same topic

[https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/d275up/week_of_sept_9t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/d275up/week_of_sept_9th_what_are_your_favorite_aws_tips/)

